# reñir {lo, la, los, las / le, les}: transitivo/intransitivo



## Julvenzor

NOTA DE MODERACIÓN

Se habilita este hilo con el título generalizado para resolver cualquier caso referente a la elección de pronombres átonos de tercera persona del verbo en cuestión, por lo que se admite la discusión de otros ejemplos diferentes al de inicio de hilo. Igualmente se requiere que nuevas cuestiones a este respecto se planteen en este mismo hilo independientemente del modo, tiempo y persona en que este mismo verbo se encuentre.

Hola amigos. 

*Reñir*
Hoy me dirijo a ustedes para pedir información sobre cuál es la forma predominante de este verbo en cuanto a su uso con pronombres de acusativo y de dativo. Según me he informado, en el español medieval se construía con dativo, y, con el tiempo, se ha _reinterpretado_, de modo que en América es actualmente más frecuente su empleo con pronombres de acusativo.

Me es importante salir de esta duda (confimarlo o refutarlo), porque apenas me he percatado de que en mi tierra usamos "reñirle" tanto para masculino como femenino, y no deja de sonarme raro.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Pinairun

Julvenzor said:


> Hola amigos. Hoy me dirijo a ustedes para pedir información sobre cuál es la forma predominante de este verbo en cuanto a su uso con pronombres de acusativo y de dativo. Según me he informado, en el español medieval se construía con dativo, y, con el tiempo, se ha _reinterpretado_, de modo que en América es actualmente más frecuente su empleo con pronombres de acusativo.
> 
> Me es importante salir de esta duda (confimarlo o refutarlo), porque apenas me he percatado de que en mi tierra usamos "reñirle" tanto para masculino como femenino, y no deja de sonarme raro.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias de antemano.



En mi uso_, ríñela_ y _ríñele, _aun a sabiendas de que cometo leísmo en este caso.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo digo *ríñelo/ríñela*. Parece que estoy a salvo de la abominación leísta, esa lacra, ese sindiós.

Un saludo


----------



## Colchonero

Yo concuerdo con Pina. Pido perdón humildemente.


----------



## cbrena

Siempre es bueno pedir perdón después de reñir a alguien, sea con acusativo o con dativo.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Julvenzor said:


> Me es importante salir de esta duda (confimarlo o refutarlo), porque apenas me he percatado de que en mi tierra usamos "reñirle" tanto para masculino como femenino, y no deja de sonarme raro.
> .



De acuerdo. Muy normal oír por aquí cosas como esta:

-Abuelo, que la Vane me ha pegado.
-Pobrecita mi niña. ¿Quieres que le riña?
-Zi.
-Pues voy a reñirle.


----------



## Ludaico

Julvenzor said:


> ...apenas me he percatado de que en mi tierra usamos "reñirle" tanto para masculino como femenino, y no deja de sonarme raro.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias de antemano.



En la que fue mi tierra, pegada a la tuya, siempre oí decir (y siempre digo y diré, creo) "reñirle" a ambos, a Pepito y a Juanita (eso sí, siempre y cuando se portaran mal). Pero nunca me sonó, ni me sigue sonando, raro. Lo que nunca diré, eso seguro, es "reñirlo" (antes digo "reñirla" a ella que... _"aquello"_).
Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Haces mal, Ludaico. El leísmo está perseguidísimo en este foro, te expones a las más funestas represalias.

Un saludo


----------



## Ludaico

Lurrezko said:


> Haces mal, Ludaico. El leísmo está perseguidísimo en este foro, te expones a las más funestas represalias.
> 
> Un saludo



No creo estar equivocado cuando pienso que el leísmo es, por ejemplo, decir a alguien que te pregunta "¿qué vas a hacer con ese sello?, lo siguiente: "voy a pegarle (a él) en este sobre". Creo que, en este caso, lo correcto sería decir "voy a pegarlo (a ello) en este sobre". Tampoco creo estar equivocado (¡corríjanme, por favor, si hubiera lugar!) si digo que "loísmo" es, por ejemplo, decir "voy a enseñarlo la lección" cuando alguien te pregunta "¿qué harás con tu alumno? Enseñarlo es enseñar ello, mas enseñarle (lo correcto) es enseñar a él. Al igual que "reñirle" es reñir a él o a ella ("reñirla", creo recordar que es "laísmo").
Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Estás en lo cierto a medias. En el caso que nos ocupa, *reñir* es un verbo transitivo, y la persona a la que riñes es el complemento directo. Por lo tanto, *lo* riñes y *la* riñes, del mismo modo que *lo* acusas y *la* acusas o *lo* animas y *la* animas. Pero el uso leísta está tan extendido que es el que a ti te suena bien. 

Los hilos sobre leísmo son un clásico del foro, y fuente de encendidas disputas entre quienes lo defienden y quienes lo denuestan, ya lo irás viendo. A mí, personalmente, me da igual.

Un saludo


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko said:


> Yo digo *ríñelo/ríñela*. Parece que estoy a salvo de la abominación leísta, esa lacra, ese sindiós.


También yo estoy a salvo de tal..._cosa_, pero digo *reñilo/reñila*.


----------



## Ludaico

Calambur said:


> También yo estoy a salvo de tal..._cosa_, pero digo *reñilo/reñila*.



*Reñile* no suena tan mal. ¿O sí?


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Para mí el leísmo es un rasgo regional como cualquier otro, acá en Argentina tenemos montones de rasgos regionales que nos diferencian de otras variantes del español/castellano.

Pero me llamó la atención que _reñir_ en particular presentara dudas o vacilaciones en algunos ... busqué los sinónimos de _reñir_ que aporta el diccionario de WR, se acercan bastante algunos, no tanto otros...

*reprender, amonestar, regañar, reconvenir, retar, increpar*

Con estos verbos, ¿se daría el mismo caso de vacilación, duda que con _reñir_?


----------



## lavecilla

Más que en el leísmo, me parece que la duda de Julvenzor reside en si la utilización correcta del verbo 'reñir' es con el enclítico 'le' o bien con 'lo/la'. Pero el leísmo (y quizá también el laísmo) entorpece este debate, no deja clara nuestras opiniones, ya que si alguien afirma que siempre dice 'reñirle' no se sabe si es porque lo utiliza con pronombre de dativo (como dice Julvenzor) o porque lo utiliza con pronombre de acusativo pero es leísta. 

Yo no soy leísta pero tanto para el masculino (niño) como para el femenino (niña) utilizo la forma 'reñirle' o 'reprenderle', por costumbre, o mejor dicho, por mala costumbre (o por haberme quedado en la Edad Media). Es como si fuese una manera abreviada de decir *'reprenderle* (OI)...' algo que ya se supone y se puede elidir: '...*su actitud* (OD)'.

A seguir bien.


----------



## Lurrezko

No acabo de entender el argumento, lavecilla. Es como si un leísta me dijera que usa _me alegro de verle_ porque está elidiendo algo consabido: _me alegro de verle (OI) ... la cara(OD_). 

Por otro lado, la idea de la tradición histórica en el uso de pronombres de dativo es precisamente el principal argumento que esgrimen los leístas para defender su uso. Personalmente, me parece un argumento muy atendible y tan bueno como cualquier otro, pero si lo es debe serlo en todos los casos, no sólo en los que nos resultan idiomáticos. 

Un saludo


----------



## lavecilla

Lurrezko said:


> No acabo de entender el argumento, lavecilla. Es como si un leísta me dijera que usa _me alegro de verle_ porque está elidiendo algo consabido: _me alegro de verle (OI) ... la cara(OD_).




No, mi propósito no ha sido el de demostrar que 'reñirle' o 'reprenderle' fueran correctos. No sería lógico cambiar tan pronto de opinión, ya que un poco antes ya había dicho yo que era una mala costumbre, o sea que había admitido claramente el error.  Si no se entiende la intención de la última frase de mi mensaje prefiero dejarlo ahí, ya que su explicación sería larga y ajena al tema de este hilo. Gracias de todos modos.

A seguir bien.


----------



## Lurrezko

Gracias a ti, lavecilla. Tampoco es mi propósito señalar un uso como correcto o incorrecto, y aún menos, créeme, enzarzarme en una polémica sobre leísmo, que en este foro son agotadoras y con un tufo admonitorio que me da repelús. Sólo quise puntualizar que el leísmo no entorpece el debate, a mi juicio: de eso y no de otra cosa hablamos cuando usamos unos u otros pronombres, también en el caso de *reñir*.

Un saludo


----------



## Lord Darktower

Están ustedes nombrando la soga en casa del ahorcado...


----------



## Minnie121728

Lord Darktower said:


> Están ustedes nombrando la soga en casa del ahorcado...



  Yo ya me ahorque hace rato, qué es esto, laísmo, leísmo, loísmo? Pero que complicación para hablar, Dios Santoooo!!! Ni sabía yo que esto era algo a tomarse en tema de discusión, por aqui se habla según costumbre usando mucho el "leísmo"...es raro de otra forma...


----------



## germanbz

Pues yo uso: "*pues si no para... ríñele*". (Tanto para él como para ella).
Sobre los rasgamientos de vestiduras con el _leismo_, nunca lo acabaré de entender mientras día tras días vemos a periodistas, políticos, adolescentes, jóvenes, no tan jóvenes etc dar auténticas patadas a la lengua, que siga "escandalizando" cual blasfemia lingüística el tema del _lolaile _y asumir con naturalidad otros destrozas reales o asumir perfectamente otros tipos de dialectalismos pero temblar ante determinados -le o un -la.


----------



## Bashti

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Lurrezco. Aquí, a mi manera de ver, se trata de lo que es correcto y no de las patadas que algunos dan a nuestro idioma. Ya sé que soy del siglo pasado. Ustedes perdonen.


----------



## gabbytaa

Es interesante. Para mí es nuevo su uso en ese sentido. Me imagino que es sinónimo de "regañar" o "reprender" ¿verdad? 

El uso que le doy al verbo "reñir" es sólo cuando dos personas están peleando (y no me refiero a "golpes" solamente). 


"reñirlo/la" = "regañarlo/la".  
"regañar a una persona".

a una persona = complemento directo.

Saludos


----------



## Birke

Hola a todos

Confirmo lo que dice Ludaico: en Murcia *le reñimos* a quien lo merece, sea chico o chica. 
Si oigo decir que a la niña _hay que reñirla_, me suena exactamente como que _hay que pegarla._ 

Si la RAE considera el verbo como transitivo, vale, pues entonces este es otro de sus caprichos. 
Yo no creo que en este uso seamos leístas precisamente los del sur (Murcia, Andalucía, Alicante, según hemos visto por los foreros que se han manifestado), ya sería gracioso que viniéramos a resultar también ahora pecadores, nosotros, inocentes, que nos creíamos en los últimos bastiones no leístas en la Península.


----------



## Nipnip

En México es un verbo muy poco común en la lengua hablada. Personalmente diría reñir*le*, para él o ella. Pero ni siquiera me daría cuenta si alguien dice reñir*la. 

*Algo similar pasa con pelear: 
Lo peleo : lo pongo a pelear.
Le peleo: pero con él. 

El punto recae en la percepción semántica de "reñir", a mi entener se usa como refunfuñar, rezongar. Por lo tanto, le riño a Paco y le riño a Sofía.


----------



## jmx

Igual que les pasa a los foreros mexicanos de los posts #22 y #24, para mí el verbo 'reñir' significa 'pelear', y el sentido de 'regañar' me suena a literario, por lo que tanto 'reñirlo' como 'reñirle' resultan totalmente extraños a mi idiolecto.


----------



## Ludaico

gabbytaa said:


> Es interesante. Para mí es nuevo su uso en ese sentido. Me imagino que es sinónimo de "regañar" o "reprender" ¿verdad?
> 
> El uso que le doy al verbo "reñir" es sólo cuando dos personas están peleando (y no me refiero a "golpes" solamente).
> 
> 
> "reñirlo/la" = "regañarlo/la".
> "regañar a una persona".
> 
> a una persona = complemento directo.
> 
> Saludos


Entiendo. Para ti, riña es una *refriega*:


> *refriega**.*
> (De _refregar_).
> *1.* f. Batalla de poca importancia.
> *2.* f. Riña violenta.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Julvenzor

jmartins said:


> Igual que les pasa a los foreros mexicanos de los posts #22 y #24, para mí el verbo 'reñir' significa 'pelear', y el sentido de 'regañar' me suena a literario, por lo que tanto 'reñirlo' como 'reñirle' resultan totalmente extraños a mi idiolecto.




¿De verdad le suena a literario en el sentido de "regañar? ¡Qué extraño! Si por aquí abajo resulta de lo más normal. Lo raro para mí es usarlo con la primera acepción.

Un saludo.


----------



## jorgema

En mi país tampoco se usa mucho _reñir _con el sentido de reprender a alguien. En cambio sí es usual la palabra *riña *en el sentido de *pelea*. Así que algo literario lo siento yo también; más todavía porque el termino usual en Lima para _reprender _es *resondrar*.
Y cuando he escuchado reñir en el sentido que se trata acá, me parece que lo más usual es acompañarlo del pronombre *le*:_ La profesora la llamó para reñirle_.


----------



## Julvenzor

Les debo una grande a todos ustedes; aunque aún no he llegado a una conclusión.

Estoy en una duda existencial: la RAE (a cual debo una injusta obediencia) marca el verbo "reñir" como transitivo para esta acepción en cuestión, mientras que, para mí (y para muchos, parece) el empleo de éste va acompañado con pronombres de dativo. Mi objetivo, sobre todo, es lograr "un atisbo de idea" sobre cuál es el uso "mayoritario"; pues estoy escribiendo una novela y no desearía que, injustamente, me tacharen de "loísta" de los Castilla y de "leísta" los habitantes del Cono Sur... Líbreme el Supremo de aguantar jamás cuestionamientos acerca de mi gramática. 

Pregunta clara: ¿Qué hago?


----------



## Lurrezko

Julvenzor said:


> Pregunta clara: ¿Qué hago?



Te doy mi opinión: escríbelo como te suene a ti natural, claro. Quien pretende contentar a todos, no contenta nunca a nadie. Por lo demás, la idea de que hay leístas y no leístas, como dos bandos monolíticos, moros y cristianos, me parece falsa y algo pueril. Muchos no leístas, entre los que me cuento, tenemos algún uso leísta: porque nos suena natural, porque así se decía en nuestra familia, qué sé yo. No le doy mayor importancia.

Un saludo


----------



## Julvenzor

Lurrezko said:


> Te doy mi opinión: escríbelo como te suene a ti natural, claro. Quien pretende contentar a todos, no contenta nunca a nadie. Por lo demás, la idea de que hay leístas y no leístas, como dos bandos monolíticos, moros y cristianos, me parece falsa y algo pueril. Muchos no leístas, entre los que me cuento, tenemos algún uso leísta: porque nos suena natural, porque así se decía en nuestra familia, qué sé yo. No le doy mayor importancia.
> 
> Un saludo




Gracias, Lurrezko. Bonitas palabras. Usted, con su optimismo, ya ha hecho demasiado por mí en lo me va de vida. 
Me apunto el adjetivo "monolítico" para mi lista personal de "adjetivos imponentes".


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Por aquí no se usa _reñir _en el sentido de _retar,_ _regañar_, _reconvenir_. Creo que se entendería literariamente. Si se usara con pronombres de OI (le, les) aquellos que los entendieran pobablemente los tomarían como pronombres leístas. Nadie se escandalizaría. Nos han llegado mucha literatura leísta y muchas traducciones leístas. Estamos acostumbrados. En ciertas partes de Argentina el leísmo es habitual. Sabemos que es algo regional. Como el _vos_ nuestro y sus conjugaciones verbales. Vos escribí como te suene bien. La RAE es genial... pero tiene sus limitaciones... a mi me parece muy bien que exista... es bueno tener un paradigma... si hay dudas, que seguramente las habrá... el foro ofrece una excelente alternativa de consulta y otras páginas también... y en última instancia, poné lo que te dicte tu conciencia y tu saber.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Nipnip

Julvenzor said:


> Pregunta clara: ¿Qué hago?



Hombre, ¡qué pregunta! Pues olvídate de ese verbo y utiliza algún sinónimo, claro está.


----------



## Ludaico

Julvenzor said:


> ...Pregunta clara: ¿Qué hago?



Haz como otros ya te han dicho; o sea, como a ti te parezca más natural. A mí me suena mejor "reñirle" (para ambos) y no "reñirlo/la". He buscado un poco por ahí y he comprobado que el "supuesto leísmo" ya existía hace seis siglos.
Saludos.



> Miento si no vi apartarse de en uno dos honrrados casados, no por otra ocasión sino porque el pobre marido estaba algunas veces triste a la mesa y otras veces sospiraba en la cama. Decía la muger que alguna traición pensaba contra ella su marido a la mesa, y que por amores de alguna hermosa sospiraba en la cama, y sabida la verdad de la cosa, era porque tenía el marido una peligrosa fianza y no podía reinar en él alegría. Al fin, al fin, por más que *le rogué* y prediqué, y aun *le reñí*, nunca *los pude tornar* a concertar, hasta que juró él en mis manos de no estar mustio a la mesa, ni de sospirar más en la cama.(Fray Antonio de Guevara. _Epístolas familiares_, 1521-1543.)





> […]- Pase que no vea con gusto tu irreligiosidad... Eso es natural... Nos han enseñado una fe y en ella debemos vivir y morir. Pero que llore y se desespere porque no vas todos los días a la iglesia como ella, ni confiesas cada mes, ni gastas tu dinero en boberías... vamos, esto es ridículo. ¡Cuánto le he predicado anoche!... ¿qué crees?... me enfadé, *l**e reñí*, golpeé en su cabeza dura como se golpea en un yunque, y al fin...- ¿Y al fin?... - *La convencí*, sí; la convencí de que no se puede exigir a los hombres ciertas prácticas […](Benito Pérz Galdós. La familia de León Roch, 1878.)


REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CORDE) [en línea]._ Corpus diacrónico del español._ <http://www.rae.es> [8-4-2013]


----------



## germanbz

Julvenzor said:


> ¿De verdad le suena a literario en el sentido de "regañar? ¡Qué extraño! Si por aquí abajo resulta de lo más normal. Lo raro para mí es usarlo con la primera acepción.
> 
> Un saludo.



A mí regañar no me suena para nada literario. Digamos que lo asocio a una fase más suave que "reñir". Pero me suena absolutamente natural. De hecho es llamativo que se catalogue de "literario" cuando en su acepción habitual la RAE lo considera coloquial.

*5.* intr. coloq. Contender o disputar altercando de palabra o de obra, reñir.


----------



## Ynez

Julvenzor, por lo que leo aquí, si utilizas _reñir_ tendrá que ser en un diálogo, y entonces úsalo como lo escuchas (veo que lo escuchas igual que yo). Parece ser que en muchos sitios no se utiliza.

Puede que en otras zonas de Extremadura se diga de otra manera, pero en la que yo me crié lo decimos con "le", y es la forma normal de decir:

_Hoy me ha reñido la maestra_
_Mi madre está todo el día riñendo_ (diciendo "no hagas esto, no hagas lo otro")
_No le riñas más_ (da igual que sea niña o niño).


----------



## manicha

Para mi, reñirle (al él o a ella). Como ya ha dicho algún otro forero, "reñirla" me suena tan mal como "pegarla".


----------



## Quique Alfaro

manicha said:


> Para mi, reñirle (al él o a ella). Como ya ha dicho algún otro forero, "reñirla" me suena tan mal como "pegarla".



Hola:

¿Y qué tiene de malo _pegarla_?

_Para pegarla, ponele un poco de Plasticola en la parte de atrás._


----------



## manicha

Estaba pensando más bien en una frase del tipo "si la pillo (a la niña), la pego una bofetada...".
No sé si es común en otras zonas de España, pero en Galicia ese uso de pegar (a una persona) con complemento directo "chirría".


----------



## Quique Alfaro

manicha said:


> Estaba pensando más bien en una frase del tipo "si la pillo (a la niña), la pego una bofetada...".
> No sé si es común en otras zonas de España, pero en Galicia ese uso de pegar (a una persona) con complemento directo "chirría".



Ah, bueno, si es así pues sí... eso es un laísmo flagrante... pero en España con tanta influencia de Madrid son muchos los que se hacen lío con los pronombres, no es de extrañar que incluso los que *no se consideran leístas *terminen recurriendo al leísmo y sin darse cuenta.

Por ejemplo Julvenzor, que tiene una guerra declarada al leísmo (según la firma) y acá con _reñir_ le ha surgido una duda existencial que le está comiendo el coco.


----------



## manicha

Yo tampoco soy leísta por regla general, y mi uso en este caso también es "le". Puedo utilizar "le" en vez de "lo" con algunos verbos en caso de pronombre masculino singular de persona, pero si uso "le" tanto en vez de "lo" como de "la", no es que sea leísta, es que en mi uso ese verbo rige dativo, no acusativo.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola: 
Tenés razón entonces.

_Reñí al niño porque se portó mal. *Le* reñí porque se portó mal._

*al niño*  es el OI, por acá lo usamos mal. Consideramos *al niño* OD, lo reemplazamos por* lo* (*Lo *reñí porque se portó mal.) y estamos convencidos de que en este caso _reñir _es un verbo transitivo.

Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:





manicha said:


> Estaba pensando más bien en una frase del tipo "si la pillo (a la niña), la pego una bofetada...".


Claro porque aquí el COD es la bofetada y la niña es COI.
No me molesta en absoluto utilizar la con reñir. Por ejemplo sin utilizar enclítico: una niña se porta mal, la riñe uno de los progenitor, llega el otro y al enterarse le pega otra bronca. No me suena nada raro (y lo diría yo así, pero ya sabéis,  ni soy "nativa" ni especialista en gramática... pero tengo oídos y es una frase que ya he oído y más de una vez) oír o decir:
- Déjalo ya la he reñido.

Hasta luego


----------



## Julvenzor

¡Cuánta participación! Lo agradezco un montonazo. 

Creo que el verbo "reñir" es más "espinoso" de lo que parece a simple vista. Por un lado podría regir pronombres de acusativo si consideramos que la persona recibe directamente la acción del verbo (uno riñe a alguien, no riñe algo a alguien); esto sería lo lógico. Por otro, es posible que su origen esté en el latín vulgar, y, por semejanza a otros verbos de influencia, se haya interpretado en algunas zonas como le grito, le hablo...

Para más inri, con "regañar" no me entra duda alguna: rige acusativo como la copa de un pino. Sí, claro que podría evitarlo y no utlizarlo; pero lo ideal es siempre mostrar recursos e ir cambiando de verbos. 



Quique Alfaro said:


> Por ejemplo Julvenzor, que tiene una guerra declarada al leísmo (según la firma) y acá con _reñir_ le ha surgido una duda existencial que le está comiendo el coco.





La verdad es que sí, y como además resulta que no es de empleo común en las zonas menos influenciadas, a mi juicio, el Cono Sur; pues, estoy entre la espada (la RAE) y la pared (compresión de los hablantes/lectores). Espero que mi firma no ofenda a nadie ni levante ampollas (si no lo ha hecho ya...). Yo no persigo hábitos regionales (los bendigo) sino la consideración "culta" y "escrita" de los mismos, por encima de la norma etimológica, y su inclusión forzada en zonas a las que no les corresponde. Igual me sienta el leísmo que la pérdida de la tilde en "solo" y la admisión de "almóndiga" en el diccionario. Lo dejo aquí para no desviar el tema. 




			
				Quique Alfaro said:
			
		

> *al niño*  es el OI, por acá lo usamos mal. Consideramos *al niño* OD, lo reemplazamos por* lo* (*Lo *reñí porque se portó mal.) y estamos convencidos de que en este caso _reñir _es un verbo transitivo.




No, Quique. "Al niño" sigue siendo OD, creo que se está confundiendo con la "a" personal.

Un saludo.


----------



## Lucas515

Siento retomar este hilo, pero la duda que tengo respecto del uso de ciertos pronombres átonos con "reñir" sigue igual. 

Ayer leí en cierto blog de noticias chistosas el titular siguiente: "_Los basureros de Frankurt hacen su trabajo (y les riñen)_". Y a mí me pasa, como no nativo interesado en gramática "normativa", que este uso escrito no me parece claro. Siendo transitivo el verbo reñir, está claro que "LES" aquí desempeña una función de COD, y que este uso es usualmente censurado por las gramáticas. 

A ver: yo sé que hay un buen trecho entre lo que prescribe un libro de la RAE y el uso a pie de calle, pero en el caso de los pronombres, creo que hay unas reglas "adaptadas" al uso mayoritario español y hispanoamericana, un afán de establecer algo utilizable por todos los hablantes al menos (y especialmente para el uso escrito). Ahora bien: una búsqueda en google me hizo ver que casi siempre se suele decir "LES riñen" y nunca "LOS riñen". Pero si utilizas REGAÑAR, otro verbo transitivo con sentido muy parecido, como lo propuso Julvenzor, buscas "LOS regañan" en google y resulta que hay un montón de resultados. Y Ahora sí que estoy completamente perdido. 

Por tanto mi pregunta es: como se explica ese "les riñen" tan frecuente que me parece, aunque también tengo mis dudas, potencialmente incorrecto. (O algo se me escapa, y agradezco de antemano que un alma generosa me eche un cable  ).


----------



## Jonno

Quizá se deba a que de la misma forma que el uso de les/los es regional, el de reñir/regañar también lo sea.

Es decir, en mi entorno en general decimos reñirles, y no reñirlos, regañarles ni regañarlos. Si tengo razón en que el uso del verbo es regional, en otras zonas dirían regañarlos, y no regañarles, reñirles ni reñirlos.


----------

